# Just saw Shrek 2



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Pretty good movie. There are a lot of subtle gags so it's going to take a few more viewings to catch everything. Definitely worth seeing though.

One piece of advice. Don't leave too quickly. There's another scene about a minute into the end credits.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Liked the first one. Did not like this one.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

2 was good, I thought it started a little slow, but the last half hour was great. Staying for the credits is a must!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yes, it was funny...... My daughter was disappointed that the Female Dragon wasn't in it, and started to complain as she was leaving..... Not 5 seconds later, the scene with her in it comes on...... 

Neat trick.

I REALLY liked it. Dozens of in jokes for the adults (The giant Gingerbread cookie is called Mongo..... Blazing Saddles fans will get the reference).

Gotta go, time to get some dinner at Burger Prince.......


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

It was a great movie. I liked the first one - not just for the humor but I thought the computer animation was outstanding. The 2nd one is even better but I found myself forgetting it was animated because the characters were so interesting and there were so many gags and funny lines I couldn't stop laughing. There are jokes for every age group also which is really cool, from grandparents all the way down to the kiddies. A really entertaining movie.


----------

